# Concerned son may have Dyspraxia



## Moominmummy1

I have been to my son's parents meeting today and come away quite worried.He is 4.5 and started reception in September. In October they raised concerns with his ability to hold a pencil and writing.They gave us a few ideas to try at home to help this.Fast forward to today and they gave said they will be calling in additional help to assess him.
I stupidly Google and found dyspraxia which does fit in.He has struggled to use a trike and now his scooter. In fact his 20 month old brother is great at both of them.Any one have a child with dyspraxia who can provide more information.
They said at school he is as bright as a button , great at his literacy and numeracy and socially a lovely boy.It was also mentioned he has struggled at catching a ball and standing on one leg. Can anyone help ? Thanks and sorry for the essay.


----------



## MontyMad

I'm dyspraxic myself and got a radar for this sort of thing. But obviously, I can't quite tell just by a couple of sentences. How is he with speaking? Does he have any issues, like stammering or lisping? Does he get anxious with little things? For the time being, I don't think you shouldn't be too concerned, but you should definitely keep an eye out for any more signs or what you think could be signs. Maybe keep a diary? Whether your little man turns out to be dyspraxic or not, you really shouldn't worry. On another note, might I point out the awesomeness of dyspraxia? You'd never get bored with one of us. ;)


----------



## Moominmummy1

Thanks for the reply.His speech is fine.He stammered for a few weeks when he first started school but that disappeared.He doesnt like large groups of people but that has improved since school.Yes he is a wonderful unique little boy.I will keep an eye out and so will his teachers.Thanks again for your response I really appreciate it.


----------



## Cattia

Hi, my son is in reception and has had a lot of trouble with his fine motor skills. This was first picked up at his two hear check as he didn't have good pincer grip. Since starting school, he has struggled a lot with pencil grip and letter formation. The teacher was quite concerned at the first parents' evening. He has been having extra intervention every day with loads of fine motor skills stuff such as threading and lots of letter practice. He has now almost caught up although his handwriting is still a bit all over the place, but at least now you can see that he is actually writing letters. He is very bright and social at school, so this has been his only issue really. At the start of the year he also didn't show a dominant hand, but is now definitely left handed which may be a contributing factor.


----------



## Moominmummy1

Cattia you could be describing my son exactly. He is definitely left handed which I think doesn't help.Teachers give him a felt tip pen to write with rather than pencil as his grip is so weak he doesn't tend to press very hard on the paper. He has improved since September but they would have liked to have seen a bigger improvement.His fine motor skills are behind too.Since having the felt tip pens he has really liked drawing for the first time. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## alibaba24

My daughter doesn't have dyspraxia but she had trouble with a week grip on pencil too. Aside from reminding her to press a bit harder the occupational therapist suggested using a slanted board to write on


----------



## Moominmummy1

Thanks he is being referred to occupational health at the moment.


----------



## Shey

I never heard if dyspraxia til i read that actor Daniel Radcliffe aka Harry Potter has it.


----------



## lusterleaf

It sounds like he would definitely benefit from Occupational Therapy and Physical Therapy... my son receives those services at his school. He is especially weak at fine motor areas.


----------



## Moominmummy1

A quick update, the school have finally completed a checklist for referral to occupational therapy.
When I read it today I was quite shocked at how bad it was.My son doesn't use cutlery at school.He does st home all the time.He isn't great at cutting but uses knife, fork and spoon.I am annoyed as the school has never mentioned thus at either parents evening.They gave said he cannot use scissors and the example of his handwriting they are sending is the worst I have ever seen.I feel really upset thus morning, seems the won't get an answer until next term now as to whether he gets the extra help or not.
They also flagged getting dressed which again is not a problem at home.Maybe they are putting across a worse case to get the help.The teacher already told me another child was rejected for additional help as they were not sufficiently behind.
Thinking of possibly getting him privately assessed as it will be quicker.Sorry for the essay but I was so shocked reading all this.


----------



## Moominmummy1

If anyone has an info on the private route for these things it would be ever so helpful.Thanks


----------



## Moominmummy1

Update my son has been referred to occupational health and had an assessment in July.
He has improved in some areas too.He has finally learned to zip up his coat so I'm pleased with that.


----------



## KittyVentura

Moominmummy1 said:


> Update my son has been referred to occupational health and had an assessment in July.
> He has improved in some areas too.He has finally learned to zip up his coat so I'm pleased with that.

OT are fantastic. Finlay was diagnosed with ASD last year and at the same time referred to several other professionals. TAHMS for his violence and anxiety, a dietician for his eating and OT for his motor skills and sensory issues. 

We saw OT 2 weeks ago and she was wonderful with Fin, managed to get him to engage with her which is more than any other professional has ever managed. She jumped straight into activities with Fin and picked up all of our concerns without us needing to mention them. She noticed his low muscle tone and the way he drools, now he favours using his thumb for things that an index finger would usually be used for (pointing, pressing down a ball of playdoh etc) and the fact he seems totally oblivious to who is around him and where his limbs are. 

We go back on the 10th for a specific assessment to confirm he has dyspraxia but she is sure that's what these issues point to.


----------



## Moominmummy1

Thanks Kitty, hopefully they will be able to help.How is your son with writing?


----------



## Moominmummy1

We had the assessment which went really well.My son really liked all the activities they did with him.
They don't think he had dyspraxia but they did pick up he has slightly hypermobile fingers.
We have a long report to read.They have recommended special scissors, pencil grips and cutlery.He is improving with his writing so we must keep it up over the long school holidays.


----------

